# nitrous for my hardbody



## jkbcaz (Dec 19, 2007)

I am rebuilding my KA24E and i want to install a nitrous kit. Which one should I use? Wet or Dry? Should I even install a nitrous kit?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i am going to refer you to another website.

these guys r krazy for anything ka24e ..


www.ka-t.org :: Index


----------



## jkbcaz (Dec 19, 2007)

ok...thanks i'll check it out...


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Depends on how much nitrous you plan on using. Up to a 50 HP shot should be good dry but anything more should be sprayed wet AFAIK.


----------

